# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Дом фермера.

## tagrojucalo3

Несмотря на большое количество супермаркетов различной ценовой категории, растет спрос на экологически чистые фермерские продукты. Это обусловлено несколькими факторами. Во-первых, покупая напрямую у производителей, можно сэкономить, и купить недорого, не переплачивая торговым сетям. Во-вторых, это забота о здоровье. Небольшим фермерским хозяйствам требуется много усилий для создания репутации и узнаваемости бренда. За качеством приходится следить намного больше.


Для помощи в продвижении сельскохозяйственной продукции отечественных фермеров нашей командой создан наш магазин фермерских продуктов "Дом фермера". Здесь Вы можете купить экопродукты напрямую от производителей.
Так же мы знаем, что свое фермерство или деревенское подворье занимает много времени и сил. Но расширение клиентской базы является важной составляющей бизнеса. Наш маркетплейс позволит фермерам стать более узнаваемыми и показать продукцию большему числу потенциальных покупателей.
В настоящее время фермеры и покупатели с помощью новых технологий и нашего магазина могут принести друг другу много пользы и позволят сэкономить.
Заказ еды под лозунгом "ешь деревенское" становиться новым трендом. Регистрируйтесь на сайте домфермера.рф и будьте в тренде.
Подробнее по ссылке [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

